# -



## AsherHeimermann (Oct 3, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2011)

Improve your skills, greatly.  That's not meant to be a rude comment or a put-down, but a simple statement.  In this day and age of easy to acquire digital cameras, every Mom, Dad and child is a want-to-be photographer, and if you're going to make it pay, whether as a 'weekend warrior' or as a full-time professional, you need to rise above the heard.  Way above the heard.  Your pictures aren't bad by any stretch, but they all have that 'shot with a P&S in auto' look to them.  Excessive DoF, improper shutter-speed, etc.  To actually make any money, you need to have a clear and thorough understanding of the technical aspects of photography (Exposure, DoF, CoC, etc) as well as the artistic (Composition, colours, lighting, etc).  You also need to have the right gear.  A Kodak Easyshare is not going to cut it for shooting a wedding, car show, or portraits for money.

Start saving your money and keep saving 'til you can afford to buy a good, used DSLR and lens.  While you're doing that, study the technical aspects of photography, ask lots of questions, take LOTS of pictures, and post them for critique by other members.  The first thing that any aspiring photographer needs to learn is that they're not as good as they think they are!  I've been at this for 30+ years and I still get the wind knocked out of my sails by others who are etter than I am.

Good luck!


----------



## MBasile (Oct 3, 2011)

On top of what tiredjon said, also be aware that you might have to start small and let the business grow exponentially through word of mouth. Also, pick a direction you want to go in. Event? Wedding? Senior Portraits? This will let you focus on one thing at a time, and execute it to your fullest potential. Don't try to be a jack of all trades from the get-go.


----------



## MBasile (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, I think you should get a domain name.

As for the contest to get more people to your page... I really wouldn't push yourself as a brand until you've done as tiredjon suggested and have an improved portfolio of work.


----------



## MBasile (Oct 3, 2011)

AsherHeimermann said:


> Alright.  What type of domain name should I use?  Should I use "photo" photos" "photography" or what in the domain?



Your other thread says that you have a small web design business? You could perhaps tie the photography into that.

However, there have been many ideas already posted that should be considered before your domain name.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't forget that to start charging for your work, you are probably required to have a business license from your city/state.  You'll probably have to pay taxes and it would be a good idea to have insurance in case somebody sues you or you wreck something while on a job.  
You should have a contract in place for people to sign when you shoot photos of/for them.


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are not yet 18 years old, or legally emancipated, any contracts you enter into are likely not enforcable.

The way around that is having the business in your parents name.

As far as a domain name, I wanted to stand out from the thundering herd and used 'Image Works'.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 3, 2011)

Your many websites claim that you are a marketing and business guru....



> Asher Heimermann is the President & Chief Executive Officer of Sheboygan Communications. Since its creation, he spearheads the company his well known original and dynamic approach to all aspects of new media and marketing. *With a wealth of experience in marketing *and web design, Asher is responsible for leading SheboyganCo.





Your fake companies are neat!


----------



## Chris R (Oct 4, 2011)

AsherHeimermann said:


> My fake companies? I own Sheboygan Communications. I have clients!



I could be mistaken but according to your state's business license search there is no company registered under "Sheboygan Communications" therefore Bitter Jeweler calling your companies "fake" appears to very well be true.

Also, as the people above have said, your photographs are nothing more than snapshots. You are taking all your photos with a $80 Kodak Easy Share C195 and it shows. You may be able to "fake it till you make it" with your clients at your other "business" but you simply can't do that in the photography business and get away with it for too long. 

Please give this site a look and hopefully you'll realize how ridiculous you are at thinking you can start a photography business: You Are Not a Photographer


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2011)

Ding ding ding another interesting thread already


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't know about other states but in Kansas a business license is not required. Nor is one required in my county or city.  I just went into my bank and told them I wanted to open a business account under the name I chose and they did it with no other paperwork required since I used my SS# and opened it as a sole-proprietor.  The only thing required by the state is registering for tax exemption.  The state does allow you to protect your business name, but a license is not a requirement to file the paperwork.  Shocked the heck out of me when I called the city, county and state.  In California (12 years ago) I had to file for a business license, file additional zoning paperwork since it was a home based business, file a fictitious business name statement and file for a state tax ID.

That said, I've started the process of registering my business as an LLC through my home state.  For tax reasons, I'm still doing it as a sole-proprietorship.


----------



## orljustin (Oct 4, 2011)

AsherHeimermann said:


> My fake companies? I own Sheboygan Communications. I have clients!



A "marketing guru" would know how to name a business, or at least be able to make a competent stab at it.  Also that pulling out some gift card stunt without anything behind it will result in losing the value of the gift card.

"My name is Asher Heimermann, President & Chief Executive Officer of  Sheboygan Communications. I am also a senior at George D. Warriner High  School and Sheboygan South High School.

 Since late July of  this year, I've been taking pictures with a Kodak EasyShare C195. Before  that, I was taking photos with my cell phone. I take pictures of  whatever catches my eyes and inspires me."

Seriously, stick with it as a hobby, then go to college and get a marketing and business degree.  Work on getting through that.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 4, 2011)

I always liked the word Sheboygan.


----------



## orljustin (Oct 4, 2011)

Gesundheit!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 4, 2011)

allot of good info has been given, it used to be you get really good at something and then you make it into a business. it seems nowadays people want to make a business and then hope they get good at it.  go out and get the proper equipment, the proper education and then work it into a business.  taking a bunch of shots and getting lucky having a few good ones turn up is different then being able to go out and take good shots when you need to. find this out in practice before you find yourself under contract and you foul it up and get sued for ruining someones event or experience.


----------

